# Tru Test tricycle



## slick (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of Tru Test tricycles? I have this one in the photo and i'm looking to sell it. It's all original from top to bottom. It's awfully tall for a tricycle as you can see. The blue girls bike behind it is a 20". I bought it for my son but he's still too small to reach the pedals at the age of 3. He'll be riding a 20" by the time  trike won't be usefull. It's in realy great shape. Sorry the picture isn't great. I can take more tomorrow. I'm asking $125 plus shipping.


----------



## phib (Nov 9, 2010)

WOW...Look at my earlier post for my PAL Superbik....looks the same....all but my fenders


----------



## slick (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a little bit of a better picture of it for now.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 10, 2010)

This tricycle is in really great shape. Even the rubber topped Troxel seat hasn't started cracking with rubber chunks breaking off as I've seen on other trikes and bikes that weren't cared for as well. Good chance this trike was made by another mfr (PAL maybe?) and sold through a store brand name. Hope it goes to a good home where it will continue to be taken good care of.

Dave


----------



## slick (Nov 10, 2010)

The seat actually does have numerous spider cracks in it (unfortunately) but no chunks missing. This trike does display very well for it's age. I have no idea how old it is but i'm going to miss it, that's for sure.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 24, 2010)

Shes a beauty! Tru test was a department store in the Midwest, back East. It appears it is from the 30-40s.


----------



## slick (Nov 26, 2010)

Cool thanks for the info. It's for sale guys!!!!! $125 plus shipping??? OBO?? It's taking up space and I just bought a big boy trike for myself so........you know how that goes.


----------

